# clack lors de l'ouverture et fermeture de la protection



## captain_flemme (20 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

j'ai un ipad AIR Wifi depûis le 10 janvier.

avec on m'a offert la protection magnetique apple qui se plie en trois.

mais  depuis un petit moment lorsque je l'ouvre et la colle sur la face  arriere et meme chose quand je la ferme et la colle sur l'ecran  j'entends un petit clack.

comme si quelque chose a l'interieur resistait et se mettait en place avec difficulte, qu'il n'etait pas bien aligne.
je precise ce petit clack se situe sur le bord de l'ecran au milieu cote droit.

merci de me dire ce que je dois faire.

je vous remercie de vos reponses.

Captain_Flemme


----------



## Lauange (20 Février 2014)

Bonjur

J'ai cru lire qque part que certains ipad avait un souci interne avec l'aimant de la smart cover. Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu rencontre. Le nouvel iPad : des problèmes avec la SmartCover ?


----------



## cillab (20 Février 2014)

captain_flemme a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai un ipad AIR Wifi depûis le 10 janvier.
> 
> ...


----------



## captain_flemme (20 Février 2014)

Merci

je ne pense pas que ca soit une ancienne je ne voit pas de petite barre en allu.
c'est mon CE qui m'a offert ca alors ils en ont pris 200. surement les dernier j'ai encore la boite peux verifer

sinon je ne comprend pas ce qu'il faut que j'eteigne a cote de airplay ??

Meric


----------



## cillab (20 Février 2014)

captain_flemme a dit:


> Merci
> 
> je ne pense pas que ca soit une ancienne je ne voit pas de petite barre en allu.
> c'est mon CE qui m'a offert ca alors ils en ont pris 200. surement les dernier j'ai encore la boite peux verifer
> ...



a coté de AIRPLAY tu a un logo qui représente une cloche tu appuis dessus
et tu désactive ton clik


----------



## captain_flemme (21 Février 2014)

tu me parle de la partie en sombre lorsque l'on fait glisser du bas qui apparait ??

y'a dans la partie haute
retour rapide, play, avance, avion, wifi, blurtooth, lune, cadena (pivoter), minuteur, APN

Partie basse

Volume bas ------ Vol haut        air drop  |  Airplay            lum bas ------------ lum haut

c'est ca ?? si oui c'est quelle icone ??

sinon je la trouve ou cette icone
par contre a cotre des bouton du volume j'ai un petit jumper on off, et lorsque je le met en bas y'a une icone de cloche barre qui apparait et me met sonnerie silencieux

mais si je met sur silencieux il y a toujours le clacj lorsque je colle le cover sur l'arriere et sur l'ecran.

desole de ne pas comprendre pourtant j'utilise tous les jours des ordis puisque je suis developpeur


Merci de ta patience

Captain_Flemme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h07 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h59 ----------




Lauange a dit:


> Bonjur
> 
> J'ai cru lire qque part que certains ipad avait un souci interne avec l'aimant de la smart cover. Je ne sais pas si c'est ce que tu rencontre. Le nouvel iPad : des problèmes avec la SmartCover ?




j'ai regarde ton article, et sur la photo le smartcover est en 4 partie le mien en trois, et il se met en veille meme si j'entends le clack


----------



## cillab (21 Février 2014)

captain_flemme a dit:


> tu me parle de la partie en sombre lorsque l'on fait glisser du bas qui apparait ??
> 
> y'a dans la partie haute
> retour rapide, play, avance, avion, wifi, blurtooth, lune, cadena (pivoter), minuteur, APN
> ...




 bon tu a trouver la cloche c'est un progres
l'aiment est dans le coveret c'est normal q'il fasse clik ou clacsi tu l'nleve uo tu le remet le miens est en 3 partie pas de coque arriere tu a un tres bon com a


----------



## captain_flemme (22 Février 2014)

ouai c'est clair il est plutot cool mon CE

Donc pour toi rien de special a ca et pas d'inquietude a avoir ?? bien que ca ne le Fasse que depuis pas longtemps, ca ne l'a pas fait pendant au moins 1 mois.

c'est juste complique parce que ce n'est pas moi qui est la facture. il faut que je la demande au CE si je dois faire jouer la garantie.

Bon merci


----------

